# Looks like my 2021 Bull Elk is done, i just got this pic from my taxidermist , once again , he crushed it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Slammer bull! Looks amazing, congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks awesome - great bull!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats a great bull and mount!


----------



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome bull!


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Great looking bull-congrats! Who did the taxidermy work?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

Ashcroft taxidermy, he is my buddy and i can DM you number if you like ?


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

did my post get deleted cause i put down my taxidermist name ?


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on a great bull and it turned out awesome.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

cdbright said:


> did my post get deleted cause i put down my taxidermist name ?


Nope


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice Bull & mount looks good!


----------



## josedorman (8 mo ago)

Yeah That's really woo deer


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

cdbright said:


> View attachment 153062





josedorman said:


> View attachment 153071
> 
> Elk is done
> [/QUOTE
> any one else see the resemblance looks like some one full of bs


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

cdbright said:


> Ashcroft taxidermy, he is my buddy and i can DM you number if you like ?


Yes please. Please send over his contact information. I have the Manti Late Rifle.


----------

